
Spreadsheet of San Francisco Bay Area Covid-19 Data and Charts - andfrob
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1l0xahMRiLlom-7R1bHh1nWWU4DdOafShL3-8scceC3o/edit?usp=sharing
======
pkaye
California unfortunately has a huge backlog of pending test results. The cause
seems to be the private labs (Quest in particular) accepted test samples and
build up a huge backlog of the earlier manually processed test samples. Other
labs would push back if their queue got too long. The newer samples are run on
the Roche high speed machines.

~~~
grandmczeb
Do you happen to have a source for the cause of the backlog? Not doubting you,
just curious to read more information.

~~~
xivzgrev
here you go:
[https://covidtracking.com/data/state/california](https://covidtracking.com/data/state/california)

~~~
grandmczeb
I’m asking for a source on why the backlog happened. Unless I’m missing
something, that just shows the number of pending cases.

~~~
boyd
They accepted more tests than they had the ability to quickly process. They
also appear to have accepted many tests that required use of a lower
throughput assay before switching to higher throughput testing on Roche 8800s:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/03/next-
covi...](https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/03/next-
covid-19-testing-crisis/609193/)

~~~
grandmczeb
Thanks, googling found this[1] statement by Quest that they have a backlog of
115,000 tests, down from 160,000 on March 25th. It would be interesting to
know what percentage of the California backlog is contained within that.

[1]
[https://newsroom.questdiagnostics.com/COVIDTestingUpdates](https://newsroom.questdiagnostics.com/COVIDTestingUpdates)

------
Jommi
Where is the most important metric? Daily tested vs tested positive stats.

~~~
samcheng
Honestly, the most important metric is deaths, and from what I can see, the SF
Bay Area has done relatively well in that metric. No overcrowded hospitals,
for example.

~~~
calebsurfs
To me the hospitalization rate is most important.

* Overcrowded hospitals is what leads to large jumps in fatality rates.

* It only lags the date of infection by about a week.

* It also isn't subject to external factors like availability of tests. (Though availability of hospital beds is a factor later on)

~~~
Jommi
Yes, this is very important. But one should not forget also the avg.
hospitalization time (which will go down once we have clear procedures for
treating COVID in different stage)

------
danans
The conspicuous lack of realistic infection data from India, coupled with the
extreme challenges to containment and control there (just due to the sheer
crowding) is frightening, regardless of whether the poor data is intentional
or just because India is hard place to coordinate.

That the published infection and mortality rates are so low strains credulity
in the extreme, especially when much smaller-population countries at similar
proximity to the equator but greater distance from China have higher case
rates (i.e Brazil, Ecuador, the UAE).

------
andfrob
I developed this for myself but data junkies trying to get a feel for what is
happening with the coronavirus spread across the San Francisco Bay Area will
appreciate it.

I am updating it regularly.

~~~
pkaye
Where are you getting the raw data? I'm extracting it from the New York Times
dataset for my own graphing. They have the data for all counties in the US.
I've been meaning to automate the graphing but for now doing it manually.

I wish you had the new cases per day graphed for all the bay area counties
because that is what I monitor.

~~~
andfrob
Raw data was originally from SF Chronicle, but they removed their timelapse
view so I am now getting it direct from county websites. Stanford Open Data
project also has a reasonable historical dataset that comes from the county
websites.

I'll add a new cases graph for each county.

------
denster
@andfrob, just saw your comment about SF Chronicle removing their timelapse
view.

We made one here from the NYT dataset on MintData [1]:

[https://nyt-map.covid42.com/](https://nyt-map.covid42.com/)

(note: I think we need to update the cumulative counter, we'll be fixing that
shortly)

@andfrob happy to get you free/unlimited access to MintData if you're
interested in making similar visualizations, please DM me if this would be
helpful.

[1] [https://mintdata.com](https://mintdata.com)

------
testfoobar
Is anyplace in the Bay Area sharing stats by zipcode?

For example, San Diego has zipcode breakdown here:
[https://www.sandiegocounty.gov/content/sdc/hhsa/programs/phs...](https://www.sandiegocounty.gov/content/sdc/hhsa/programs/phs/community_epidemiology/dc/2019-nCoV/status.html)

~~~
et-al
Skimming the health department web sites of various counties, it doesn't look
like it. Most of them just provide the basic cases and deaths numbers. Whoever
compiled this at the Stanford Open Data site
([https://opendata.stanforddaily.com/#/datasets/covid19_bayare...](https://opendata.stanforddaily.com/#/datasets/covid19_bayarea_counties))
might be doing so manually.

SF County -
[https://www.sfdph.org/dph/alerts/coronavirus.asp](https://www.sfdph.org/dph/alerts/coronavirus.asp)

San Mateo County -
[https://www.smchealth.org/coronavirus](https://www.smchealth.org/coronavirus)

Alameda County excluding Berkeley -
[http://www.acphd.org/2019-ncov.aspx](http://www.acphd.org/2019-ncov.aspx)

Berkeley -
[https://www.cityofberkeley.info/coronavirus/](https://www.cityofberkeley.info/coronavirus/)

Santa Clara County -
[https://www.sccgov.org/sites/phd/DiseaseInformation/novel-
co...](https://www.sccgov.org/sites/phd/DiseaseInformation/novel-
coronavirus/Pages/dashboard.aspx#cases)

Marin County has an (ominously named) dashboard -
[https://coronavirus.marinhhs.org/surveillance](https://coronavirus.marinhhs.org/surveillance)

------
norifukuoka
Very cool. By the way did you intend for the Y-axis on the "Days since 100
cases" chart to be "Days since 100 cases"? It seems like the Y-axis is "cases"
and the X-axis is "Days since 100 cases".

~~~
andfrob
Thanks, fixed!

------
the_crocodile
Very helpful. Thank you for sharing!

Have you been able to find data on # of tests carried out?

~~~
andfrob
Very, very limited data on the Bay Area. Under the "SF Bay Area Actuals" you
can scroll all the way to the right you will see what I have been able to
find.

California does report them on aggregate, but the purpose of this sheet was to
focus on the Bay Area.

------
Cactus2018
Is anyplace in the Bay Area sharing stats by age brackets?

~~~
savagedata
Santa Clara County (South Bay Area) shares a dashboard with cases by age group
and deaths by age group:
[https://www.sccgov.org/sites/phd/DiseaseInformation/novel-
co...](https://www.sccgov.org/sites/phd/DiseaseInformation/novel-
coronavirus/Pages/dashboard.aspx)

------
starpilot
Design an evacuation plan for San Francisco. You have 15 minutes.

~~~
kilbuz
Rename it Oakland.

